# Available in Joliet, IL area



## jblatti13 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have room for some more accounts, either residential, or small/medium commercial. I have a Chevy 1/2 ton with 7'6 blade, back drag edge, and a tailgate spreader that holds 400 #. I also have plenty of my own salt to spread if you need any. I currently have a 5 hour route during storms, but am looking for work to make that a 8-10 hour work day. I do have insurance and a current business license. Anybody needs help, of have accounts that you dont want in the area, let me know, either on plowsite, or call Jason at 815 714 3244. I also have extra shovelers that are willing to work. Thanks guys.


----------

